# Crypt inflorescence



## budak (Mar 13, 2004)

This crypt flowered a couple of weeks ago. Checking on Jan Bastmeijer's site, it seems to be either C. undulata or C. wendtii. Any ideas??


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

All the wendtii flowers on Jan's crypt pages seem to have quite dark throats, whereas your flower does not. The flower looks like some of the C. undulata flowers, but the leaves don't look very much like C. undulata, more like C. petchii (the triploid form of C. beckettii). It is, as usual with crypts, a mystery.


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

Way to go on the flower though!


----------

